# South East / Kent run to Brooklands



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Would like to start getting names/numbers together for all those leaving from South East / Kent for Brooklands - maybe we can meet up with some others along the way


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

Saturday or Sunday Ronin?

We are going on Sunday from Essex, so can easily zip down the M20 to meet up with others.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Sunday, thought Saturday was just for the AGM :?:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

ronin said:


> Sunday, thought Saturday was just for the AGM :?:


What do you mean JUST the AGM! :wink: You've forgotten the to mention the beer!


----------



## SaulTTR (Apr 30, 2003)

Yep, meet you at the usual place Gav


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday, thought Saturday was just for the AGM :?:
> ...


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

I will be cruising along to the AGM however as I only live 6 miles away... :roll: (cooincidence btw - when I organised the annual event it wa in Peterborough).

We could meet somewhere and all cruise the last few miles in convoy - not much chance to hoon in Surrey mind you...

Epsom Downs?
Box Hill?

I can suggest some off the main road routes if you like...

L


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Ok, Epsom Downs ok?
What times good for you?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

bump!


----------



## aycer (Sep 7, 2003)

Epsom downs sounds good for me - where exactly and what time?


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Just a little reminder - it will speed things up at the gate for all if you can possibly obtain your tickets from the TTOC website before the day.

Ta


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Anymore takers !!!!


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

scavenger said:


> Saturday or Sunday Ronin?
> 
> We are going on Sunday from Essex, so can easily zip down the M20 to meet up with others.


Where do you want to meet ?


----------



## knocker (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi can i meet up leaving from whitstable kent on sunday. :?:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

knocker said:


> Hi can i meet up leaving from whitstable kent on sunday. :?:


No probs - you have pm


----------



## roc (Sep 18, 2003)

Guys, Just decided I'm coming along, gonna sort out my tickets now, I'll be coming from Romford, what time and where will you all be meeting on Sunday so I can tag along

Cheers


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Meeting here
Link 1
Link 2
Link 3
Link 4

Then on to Guildford to meet some others

Come of at junction four,M25 - see you at 8.15


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

ronin said:


> Then on to Guildford to meet some others


Some others, some others - only the complete southern area - thats all. :wink:


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

jog said:


> ronin said:
> 
> 
> > Then on to Guildford to meet some others
> ...


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

roc said:


> Guys, Just decided I'm coming along, gonna sort out my tickets now, I'll be coming from Romford, what time and where will you all be meeting on Sunday so I can tag along
> 
> Cheers


You have PM


----------

